# What Navy Trade is Really Good .. Plz Help



## sprtols (30 Aug 2011)

*Experiences?*


----------



## frank1515 (30 Aug 2011)

Watch the grammar.

Go here: http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70

Read.

Thanks


----------



## sprtols (30 Aug 2011)

looking for personal opinions and lifestyles 
i know the site of course


----------



## Pat in Halifax (31 Aug 2011)

Best bet is to look under "Naval Trades" on here. I just did a 2 minute gander through and ALL sea trades are covered including the Officer ones. Recommend reading through there first, then ask any specifics. There are MANY personal anecdotes in those pages....I know, many are from me!! There are also many Trade Advisor's monickers on there if you wish to PM anything.
Take the time....


----------



## sprtols (31 Aug 2011)

I know about the forces site and all the information from BPSO and such .. I am looking for bad and good news, experiences and how the life style is. The forces site and nething with the government is 99.9% only good comments. They dont care for bad experiences stories.


----------



## frank1515 (31 Aug 2011)

As with everything else, you take the good with the bad. We don't know you or your personality, so we can't comment on what is good or bad about a certain trade. Read up on the trade, the description of the job, and asses if it is a good fit for you or not. 

Don't rely on other people to make a decision, especially on public forums.


----------



## sprtols (31 Aug 2011)

descriptions and such only get id say 20% or less of the actual career.. if every trade actually put out everything, everything they did to the recruiting centre we'd have alot less people in the military


----------



## Pat in Halifax (31 Aug 2011)

sprtols said:
			
		

> I know about the forces site and all the information from BPSO and such .. I am looking for bad and good news, experiences and how the life style is. The forces site and nething with the government is 99.9% only good comments. They dont care for bad experiences stories.


When I said look on here, I meant this website which is NOT a CF site. You are taking the time to rephrase your questions, take the time to go to the "Navy.ca Forums" under "Navy General", "Navy Trades" and/or "Navy Training".
Here are some:
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/101983.0.html
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/100910.0.html
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/101629.0.html

There are MANY others.

It would be comparable to me asking you what life in a green uniform is like......


----------



## frank1515 (31 Aug 2011)

sprtols said:
			
		

> if every trade actually put out everything, everything they did to the recruiting centre we'd have alot less people in the military



Spare me the childish remarks and phantom statistics. I've been trying to join the Reserve for a full year now, and I've read just about every blog, watched every youtube video and read every thread on this forum WRT Basic Officer Training and Reserve Artillery Officer Career Progression. I know what to expect when I finally get accepted in the Army, and if I don't, I'm sure someone will tell me, or give me the necessary ressources to figure it out myself.

Before one of the Mods of Mentors echo my comment in a more _disciplined_ fashioned, I suggest you start reading all the Navy career threads.


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2011)

What he just said.

And use proper sentence structure, grammar, capitalization, and punctuation.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (31 Aug 2011)

Enough already, thus ain't yes ain't military writing and I am well versed.  Please we what participation not to pick the fly crap our of pepper. Some of us can type and some can't but we all talk. To transform it to written can be tiresome. Also al you old farts sorry us old farts, there is text msg format and other symbols lol   ......
Listen to what a person is saying and respect that they take the time to attempt to participate.  
Lighten up dude......
Just be happy that the young uns are following in our footsteps an honorable path. I know, I have 2 in the Forces now.
Sell em don't tell em.........
Like the Legion we have to promote our traditions and welcome all qualified participants.


----------



## frank1515 (31 Aug 2011)

That was painfull...

I understand not everyone has good writing skills, but using commas, paragraphs and proper capitilization is not that much to ask for.

I didn't understand what you wrote, mad dog 2020, would you care rewriting your post as I have a feeling I am not the only one who didn't understand.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Aug 2011)

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> Like the Legion we have to promote our traditions and welcome all qualified participants.


I believe _our_ tradition of literacy is worthy of promoting, and I welcome cheerfully all those who are qualified, and put effort into, participating.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2011)

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> Enough already, thus ain't yes ain't military writing and I am well versed.  Please we what participation not to pick the fly crap our of pepper. Some of us can type and some can't but we all talk. To transform it to written can be tiresome. Also al you old farts sorry us old farts, there is text msg format and other symbols lol   ......
> Listen to what a person is saying and respect that they take the time to attempt to participate.
> Lighten up dude......
> Just be happy that the young uns are following in our footsteps an honorable path. I know, I have 2 in the Forces now.
> ...



There are certain rules that everyone agrees upon when they join here. The use of proper sentence structure, grammar, capitalization, and punctuation are some of them.

It is also the role of the Moderators to bring infractions to the attention of the offender. 

It is not your place to chastise the Moderators ( I think that's what you were trying to do. You were rather difficult to understand as well. ) for doing their job correctly.

Kindly contain yourself in the future.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## mad dog 2020 (31 Aug 2011)

Sorry my iPad does autocorrect. 
I  apologize if I offended anyone. I accept that proper English and grammar is dying. Just imagine the French and ebonics issue and how they feel.  
It would be nice if we could get our point across and be less condescending. I enjoy all these forums and love engaging debate.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (31 Aug 2011)

As Steve Martin once said, "Some people have a way with words, others......not...have...way?"

sprtols, I am curious if you have yet found what you were looking for. Though it may not always seem, we are attempting to help. Because your (very) general question had been asked by others (and answered by many of us) in other forums, we did try to remind you of that.
There is a bit of truth to the adage of "helping those who help themselves". The amount of effort you generally put into something is recipricated in what you will get out of it from others...just sayin'. Also, though some may disagree, a well rounded ability to communicate in the spoken as well as written forms is essential to success. I am currently taking a break from writing something I have now been working on for three months. It is part of what we (ALL) do...on a regular basis...like it or not!! (there, that is some of the 'bad' for you!)

Do some reading and rephrase your question. There are many of us who are willing to help; That's why we come here.


----------



## frank1515 (31 Aug 2011)

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> Sorry my iPad does autocorrect.
> I  apologize if I offended anyone. I accept that proper English and grammar is dying. Just imagine the French and ebonics issue and how they feel.
> It would be nice if we could get our point across and be less condescending. I enjoy all these forums and love engaging debate.



How can we engage in constructive debate if we don't understand the message you are trying to convey?


----------

